# Help



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

3 hour drive to rent auto taping tools. And I can't afford to buy new ones , especially to try for the first time. But I need to speed up the hand taping process as the money is not as good as it was 5 years ago


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

kevin said:


> 3 hour drive to rent auto taping tools. And I can't afford to buy new ones , especially to try for the first time. But I need to speed up the hand taping process as the money is not as good as it was 5 years ago


Just a thought - if money is too tight for a full set of automatic tools...

Can you swing the purchase of a compound tube and some applicators? :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Doesn't ames rentals ship!?
This would be the closest I could find to you...







Shipping cost from 3 hours away wouldn't cost much...
I'd contact them.


----------

